# Patriot Archery seeking ProStaff



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Just curious what is Patriot Archery? When I click your thumbnail it gives me a bunch of errors. May be my laptop or could be something in your sight.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

same


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok, I have never heard of you before, so please tell us more about your company!

Also you forgot to mention your email addy


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i also got the error.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Me to*

need more info for sure


----------



## santa (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd like to put one under every archers tree this year...........


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*Patriot archery*

I agree!! a bunch of errors on home page?


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry about the link, we are changing the site right now, and it will be up within the next few days. Patriot Archery is a retailer for everything archery and hunting related. This is not a sales position for pro staff shooters. Basically what I am asking for is people to promote our company and bring orders, meanwhile my prostaff members that gain sales, will be able to receive gear at near cost prices. 

Please remember that when you send your info, send it to [email protected], and include your name, address and phone number, and applications will be mailed.

Thanks

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

The first of the applications were sent out. I will be sending out one more set of applications after receiving the first batch back. If interested, please email your name, address and phone number to [email protected].

Thanks

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

After receiving a huge response after the first one, its about time to send out the second round of applications for the pro staff position. 

For those of you who are interested please send an email to [email protected] with your name, address and phone numbers and we will mail an application out to you.

And to those who have no idea what and who Patriot Archery is I will tell you. We are a retailer that specializes in archery and hunting equipment. We carry all the top brands at some of the industries top competitive prices. We can outfit the once a year shooter/hunter to the everyday outdoorsman. We hope that by building a prostaff team with strong people, we can grow and promote the outdoors in conservation and future growth. 

Please if you are interested we would like to bring you on board. This is a non paying job, but pro staff members will be rewarded with very good prices on goods for producing sales. 

Thanks!

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## indianahunter1 (Aug 25, 2006)

*site*

patrick

you guy's has a nice site . i will be shopping from you guy's for different stuff !!

james


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks James! Hope to hear from you soon!

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Patrick, have you picked anyone yet? Was just wondering when we would Know who they are. Thanks, Greg Smith


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

PatriotArchery said:


> Patriot Archery is seeking four to six qualified pro staff members to help promote our company. We would like someone from the South, Northeast, Northwest, West, and Central United States. If you are interested please send an email with your name address, and a contact phone number so we can send you the application. We look forward to working with you!
> 
> "Be at the Head of the Game Trail this Season"
> 
> ...



Patrick,

I did check out your web site, and did find you name, but you did not list an address or phone number. 

Listed below is the short of a news report I once seen on TV. A quote from this reporter was; “With the ever increasing use of the internet retail sites, has also seen an increase of retail site scams”. 

The reporter when on to say, it will never be as save to buy from an Internet site as compared to your local retail dealer, but if for any reason you choose to. Make sure you have a name, address and phone number so you can check the company out before you send them any money.


Old Time Dealer


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Will send an email later today........looks like a very nice site! 

Dee


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Old Time Dealer,

I do have an address and I will post it to everyone here. 

Patriot Archery 
P.O. Box 6
Murrieta, CA 92564


I do not list my physical address, being that my company is online and I work out of my home, and its part of my security. If people choose not to buy because they think it might be a scam, then so be it. I am just trying to help out the people who don't have a pro shop near them, that need quality gear at great prices. If anyone has questions I will call them myself and talk to them. I hope that clears everything up.

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

PatriotArchery said:


> Old Time Dealer,
> 
> I do have an address and I will post it to everyone here.
> 
> ...


Patrick,

Thank you for your response. And I am sure you are not trying to or would ever scam anyone, but my point is. Only a fool would give or send their hard earned money to anyone or any business without having a physical address and phone number to follow up with, if there were any problems with the transaction.

You did say two things in your response, which does spark a need in me to reply.

First was that you do not want to give your physical address, because of security. The fact is there is always a risk in business and the main security issue should be for the security of your customers.

Second was the commit, you are only trying to help out the people who do not have a pro shop close to them. That would be a very great archery public service, if there were not already 1,000 other Internet sites doing the same thing. The fact is there are only two reasons people start a business out of there home. The first is to fulfill their dream of owning their own business. Which they do by starting small with the hope of growing the business large enough to expand into it’s own building. The second is they hope to sell just enough to cover the cost of their own equipment and hunting trips. Both are find by me, buts it is not about a public service, it is about money.

Old Time Dealer


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Old Time Dealer,

I understand where you are coming from. Trust me I have been there. Yes my dream has always been to run my own company, and yes I am hoping to make some money to cover my bills and cost of living. I think everyone who works hard at something would like to see profit come in that can pay bills. 

And I agree to the fact that yes there are many other shops out there online, but do you really think that matters? A lot of them offer certain products that others don't, some dont carry certain lines some do. I try to carry stuff that not everyone has, and I am big into getting small company's that are making products out of there houses' and trying to promote them. That has been another big thing for me, is to help out those who need to get off the ground with promoting there product and bringing on there line, when other companys wouldn't even look at them.

I am not trying to fight with words, but honestly I am trying to do the best I can and provide quality products at great prices. And like I said before if people don't buy from me, because they feel insecure then so be it. You have to face the fact that the online industry is where its at. You can't find anywhere else the tools and resources to find any product you could ever dream of owning just a few clicks away. 

I hope that I am able to answer any questions anyone may have. 

Thanks,

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Old Time Dealer said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Thank you for your response. And I am sure you are not trying to or would ever scam anyone, but my point is. Only a fool would give or send their hard earned money to anyone or any business without having a physical address and phone number to follow up with, if there were any problems with the transaction.
> 
> ...


if you don't feel comfortable buying from him then don't!
give the guy a break. maybe you should give us your home address and phone number on a website.:zip: 

more power to ya patrick! good luck with your business!!! the website looks nice. :wink:


----------



## Old Time Dealer (Jan 11, 2006)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> if you don't feel comfortable buying from him then don't!
> give the guy a break. maybe you should give us your home address and phone number on a website.:zip:
> 
> more power to ya patrick! good luck with your business!!! the website looks nice. :wink:


Cntrliahunter,

I will take your advice and not purchase form this company. Not because it is an Internet site, but because there is some great local dealers I do all my buying from. By the way two of them have their shops out of there home. They along with thousands of others home-based business do give out the business address and phone numbers.

Now I know many people do not have an archery shop close to them and find the need to order over the Internet. And since internet retail stores do not have to face their customers or even talk to them to do business, some feel there is no need to give a business address and phone numbers. 

But what I am getting at, is if someone was to order product from and internet site and never receive there product, how would that person get there money back. At least with a phone number and address, you can try to make a face-to-face or voice-to-voice attempt. 


Old Time Dealer


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

Old Time Dealer,

I am not going to keep going back and forth on a thread that I posted looking for pro staff members. If you haven't got anything good to say, email me or just don't say it at all. Im sorry that I don't run my shop the way you want me to. Im sorry that not everything is perfect for you. But I will be professional about it and stop going back and forth with you on my thread. 

For everyone who sent me there addresses I have been mailing out applications. I have only received four back, so I am not announcing yet. I bumped the number up to 8 or 10 guys on the team. I am working with some embroidery company's coming up with a design for shirts, polos, hats, and even shooter bags. I am hoping to get them to you before the shooting starts heavily. Thanks for everyone's support, this is a new company for me and it has taken a lot of effort and time to get it going. I appreciate very much the positive compliments from everyone. And I would like to thank the people who have been interested in pro staff positions. It has overwhelmed me with the number of responses. Keep shooting straight and I will be in touch. For those of you still interested in a position please email me at [email protected] with your address and phone number and I will be sending an application your way. 

Thanks!

Patrick, Owner
www.patriotarchery.com
"Be at the Head of the Game Trail this Season!"


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm in. Patrick look for my e-mail with the needed info. Thanks for the chance to be considered!:tongue: 

Great opportunity for anyone that is an enthusiast and outdoorsman!

PruiDoug


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

email sent:tongue: :wink:


----------



## wilsonracing400 (Apr 2, 2006)

*pro staff*

email sent


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Web Site?*

You have Easton and Gold Tip banners on your site yet when I did a search it came up as item not found. I did not see ANY arrows listed in the side bar.


----------



## PatriotArchery (Jun 26, 2006)

They will be up in the beginning of the week. With the Easter holliday, we have put off working on the site, but look for them in a few days. Thanks!

Sara, Sales
www.patriotarchery.com


----------

